# sequel | prequel = σίκουελ, συνέχεια | πρίκουελ, προοίμιο, προσυνέχεια



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Εκτός από τα προφανή, έχουμε κατιτίς άλλο; Άντε για το sequel να πούμε συνέχεια. Για το prequel;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prequel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequel


----------



## Bear (Jun 10, 2009)

Σου κάνει το προοίμιο στο context που έχεις;

έλεγα κι εγώ, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει στο μάτι...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 10, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτό θα έλεγα, νομίζω όμως ότι γράφεται "προοίμιο".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Όχι, αναφέρεται σε αυτές τις ταινίες όπως, π.χ. το X-Men Origins: Wolverine και σου εξηγεί την ιστορία που προηγήθηκε πριν από μια ταινία που ήδη έχεις δει.

Έντιτ: εκτός και αν λέγονται έτσι και μου έχει διαφύγει. Ναι, συμφωνώ για προοίμιο και όχι προΐμιο.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 10, 2009)

Σε αυτό το συγκείμενο νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αφήσεις και αμετάφραστο χωρίς πρόβλημα. Είναι οικείος όρος για τους περισσότερους.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 10, 2009)

891 αποτελέσματα για την απλή μεταγραφή "πρίκουελ".


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 10, 2009)

Ως κλασσικός γκρινιάρης, θα πω ότι το προοίμιο δεν μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να αποδώσει σημασιολογικά το prequel. Ας δούμε τί δίνει για το "προοίμιο", λ.χ. το ΛΝΕΓ: "1. η εισαγωγή σε κείμενο ή λόγο... 2. ΜΟΥΣ η εισαγωγική σύνθεση μουσικού έργου... 3. (μτφ.) το προμήνυμα, το προάγγελμα...". Πιστεύεται ότι κάτι από αυτά μπορεί να αποδώσει τη σημασία του "prequel", το οποίο εν προκειμένω δηλώνει ταινία με υπόθεση γεγονότα προγενέστερα από αυτά της αρχικής της σειράς ταινίας; Μου φαίνεται πως μάλλον όχι (άλλωστε το προοίμιο, τουλάχιστον κατά τις σημασίες 1 και 2 είναι κάτι ενσωματωμένο στο κείμενο/ έργο που αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς· σε ένα νομοθέτημα λ.χ., προηγείται του κυρίως κειμένου παραθέτοντας αιτιολογικές σκέψεις ή αποτελώντας την αιτιολογική έκθεση του νομοθετήματος). Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα νεολογισμό (δυστυχώς, όμως, η φτωχή φαντασία μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να προτείνω κάποιον).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 10, 2009)

Επειδή χρονικά τέτοιου είδους ταινίες αποτελούν ουσιαστικά την αρχή της ιστορίας, έστω και αν έρχονται τελευταίες εξαργυρώνοντας την επιτυχία των άλλων... θα έριχνα στο τραπέζι προς συζήτηση τη λέξη 'πρελούδιο' αντί για 'προοίμιο'. Τι λέτε οι υπόλοιποι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα νεολογισμό (δυστυχώς, όμως, η φτωχή φαντασία μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να προτείνω κάποιον).


Όλα αυτά είπε και ο επιμελητής που πρώτος βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπος με την πρόταση _προοίμιο_ για το prequel, αλλά, επειδή κατέληξε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, άρχισε να επικρατεί το «προοίμιο» στην πιάτσα, με τη νέα σημασία «προοίμιο = prequel». :)

Η οποία πιάτσα χρησιμοποιεί σε καταλυτικό βαθμό το _πρίκουελ_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα νεολογισμό (δυστυχώς, όμως, η φτωχή φαντασία μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να προτείνω κάποιον).



Κρίμα δεν είναι να είναι μόνο του το *επι*μύθιο; Και αφού δεν είναι ακριβώς ούτε προοίμιο, ούτε συνέχεια, να τα λέγαμε προμήθειο *προ*μύθιο και *μετα*μύθιο;


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2011)

Μου αρέσει η πρόταση του Δόκτορα: *προμύθιο *- *μεταμύθιο* και θα τη χρησιμοποιώ. 

Επισημαίνω όμως ένα σκόπελο: η έκφραση "τα μεταμύθια του Πολέμου των Άστρων", στον πληθυντικό, εύκολα θα μπορούσε να διαδοθεί. Όχι όμως το ίδιο εύκολα και η αντίστοιχή της: "τα προμύθια του Πολέμου των Άστρων" (θα τα μπερδεύουμε με την προμήθεια).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2011)

Και τα spin-offs πώς θα τα πεις; Παρα-μύθια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

Εξωμύθια. ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει το ζευγάρι προμύθιο - μεταμύθιο, αλλά επειδή συμμερίζομαι τους ενδοιασμούς του Εάριον για τα προμύθια - προμήθεια και κττμγ υπάρχει και μια κάποια διαφορά ύφους ανάμεσα σε prequel (το κινηματογραφικό τουλάχιστον) και προμύθιο, να ρίξω επικουρικά στο τραπέζι (το μεταφραστικό, όχι το ορολογικό) και το _πρόδρομο έργο_ (ΛΚΝ: 2. (για πργ.) αυτό που η ύπαρξη ή η δημιουργία του προετοιμάζει, οδηγεί στην εμφάνιση, στη δημιουργία ενός νέου πράγματος: _H πτητική μηχανή του Λεονάρντο Nτα Bίντσι υπήρξε ο ~ του αεροπλάνου. O διθύραμβος ήταν ο ~ της τραγωδίας._)

Ναι, ξέρω, τα prequel συνήθως ούτε προϋπάρχουν ούτε προετοιμάζουν τον δρόμο για τα κυρίως έργα, όμως νομίζω ότι η λέξη _πρόδρομος_ είναι μια στάλα πιο κατανοητή από το προοίμιο και το προμύθιο (αν μη τι άλλο, λόγω του Ιωάννου-Ιωάννη του Προδρόμου, πλατωνικώς ή απλώς). Και ναι, έχω γράψει και πρίκουελ και προοίμιο στις πάμπολλες εμφανίσεις του prequel που έχω πετύχει σε ντοκιμαντέρ, σχολιασμούς από συντελεστές και τέτοια, αναλόγως ποιο πίστευα ότι θα γινόταν πιο εύκολα αντιληπτό από τον θεατή και ταίριαζε καλύτερα στο ύφος. Στο sequel, προτιμώ τη _συνέχεια, _τη _δεύτερη-τρίτη _κ.ο.κ. _ταινία_, όπου δεν δημιουργεί ασάφεια βέβαια.

Όσο για τον Πόλεμο των Άστρων, με τη σειρά που βγήκαν και το επακόλουθο μπέρδεμα (πρώτα τα IV, V και VI, μετά τα Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ και δεν ξέρω αν θα βγουν ποτέ τα VII, VIII και IX· πας στο βιντεάδικο και θες κάνα μισάωρο να συνεννοηθείς ποιο απ' όλα ζητάς), δεν ξέρω μήπως και ο ίδιος ο Λούκας έχει χάσει την μπάλα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, το «πρόδρομο έργο» υπάρχει ήδη στη γραμματολογία και σημαίνει ένα έργο που εμφανίζεται σε χρόνο προηγούμενο σε σχέση με κάποιο άλλο, το οποίο είναι το θέμα της μελέτης ή της συζήτησης, και το οποίο εκλαμβάνεται ως κύριο. Πρόδρομο έργο είναι αυτό που πραγματεύεται, ας πούμε, ένα θέμα το οποίο ο συγγραφέας θα επεξεργαστεί ξανά αργότερα, με μεγαλύτερη επιμέλεια, με ωριμότερη σκέψη, ίσως και σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση. (Το ίδιο ισχύει, για παράδειγμα, στην επιστήμη, όπου ένας μελετητής, προτού ολοκληρώσει τα πειράματά του ή την εκτεταμένη διατριβή του, κάνει μία ή περισσότερες «πρόδρομες ανακοινώσεις» σε συνέδρια, ακριβώς πάνω στο θέμα που μελετά). «Πρόδρομο» μπορεί να ονομαστεί και ένα έργο που δίνει την έμπνευση σε κάποιον _άλλο_ συγγραφέα να συνεχίσει πάνω στα ίδια χνάρια, ίσως στην ίδια πλοκή, αλλά με το δικό του τρόπο. Ας πούμε, όταν ο Ιούλιος Βερν εντυπωσιασμένος από την «Αφήγηση του Άρθουρ Γκόρντον Πυμ», του Πόε, γράφει τη «συνέχειά» του, τη «Σφίγγα των πάγων», το έργο του Πόε είναι πρόδρομο του έργου του Βερν.

Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε στην απόδοση του πρίκουελ είναι κάτι που να δηλώνει την αντινομική, την παράλογη ουσιαστικά σχέση, του έργου που έπεται χρονικά (στη δημιουργία) αλλά προηγείται λογικά (στην αφήγηση), μια σχέση που αντιστρέφει το βέλος του χρόνου (πράγματα που μόνο η λογοτεχνία --ίσως καλύτερα να πω η τέχνη-- μπορεί να κάνει). Κάτι που να περιέχει την έννοια του «υστερόπρωτου», το ότι ο δημιουργός αναδρομικά επινοεί προγενέστερη αφετηρία της πλοκής, εργαζόμενος ίσως υπό την επήρεια της ψυχικής κατάστασης που στα νομικά ονομάζουν «εκ των υστέρων πρόγνωση»!

Τώρα, επειδή τα *προμύθιο* και *μεταμύθιο* του Δόκτορα είναι μεν ωραία αλλά --δεν ξέρεις ποτέ-- μπορεί να τα χρειάζονται στην αφηγηματολογία, και να μας κατηγορήσουν οι τερατολόγοι ναρατολόγοι (!) ότι μπαίνουμε στα χωράφια τους, σκαρφίστηκα κάτι άλλο που το υποβάλλω στην κρίση σας και που (δυστυχώς για την παγκόσμια αναγνώριση της ανυπέρβλητης ευφυΐας μου :cheek:) βρίσκω στο Διαδίκτυο, δηλαδή το ζεύγος:

*προσυνέχεια - μετασυνέχεια*

Την *προσυνέχεια *επινόησε πριν μια δεκαετία ακριβώς κάποιος μεταφραστής της Καθημερινής (10.11.2002)

Πώς σας φαίνεται; Σας ξενίζει;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Earion said:


> *προσυνέχεια - μετασυνέχεια*
> 
> Την *προσυνέχεια *επινόησε πριν μια δεκαετία ακριβώς κάποιος μεταφραστής της Καθημερινής (10.11.2002)
> 
> Πώς σας φαίνεται; Σας ξενίζει;



Δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου, και μου φαίνεται πολύ πετυχημένο, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν τολμούσα να το γράψω σε υπότιτλο και έπεφτα στα νύχια κάποιων συναδέλφων που κάνουν επιμέλεια για λογαριασμό μεγάλων εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού, όχι μόνο θα μου το διέγραφαν μετά βδελυγμίας, αλλά θα δήλωναν κιόλας ότι είμαι κακή μεταφράστρια. Εν ολίγοις, το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται πρώτα σε είδη κειμένων όπου ο συγγραφέας έχει περιθώριο να βάλει και μια επεξήγηση για τον νεολογισμό του, και όταν καταφέρει με το καλό να καθιερωθεί, θα το βάλω και στον υπότιτλο.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 16, 2011)

Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ και μπράβο στον Εάριον, αλλά... θα παίξω λίγο τον ρόλο του ψείρα και θα πω ότι επειδή η συνέχεια σημαίνει κάτι που πάντα έπεται του γεγονότος, της σκηνής και ούτω καθεξής, το πρόθεμα προ- δημιουργεί μια αντίφαση. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έπεται και να προηγείται κιόλας; Κινηματογραφικά ή συγγραφικά μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάλλιστα αφού η ταινία ή το βιβλίο βγήκαν μετά και απλώς αναφέρονται σε γεγονότα πριν, αλλά σαν λέξη σε άλλα κείμενα ευσταθεί; 

Τονίζω ότι δεν διαφωνώ, απλώς εκφράζω προβληματισμό προς συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την _προσυνέχεια_, δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση της αντιφατικότητας και του πρωθύστερου. Αλλά η _μετασυνέχεια_ σε τι διαφέρει από τη _συνέχεια_; Είναι σαν να έχουμε το Rocky II σαν _συνέχεια_ και το Rocky III σαν _μετασυνέχεια_, αλλά έτσι θα μας τελειώσουν οι λέξεις πριν από τα λατινικά νούμερα. (Και στο Urban, βέβαια, έχουν καταχωρήσει ένα _postquel_, αλλά ούτε αυτό φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο λόγο ύπαρξης δίπλα στο _sequel_.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Βέβαια, αν θέλαμε να ακολουθήσουμε ακριβώς το αγγλικό, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το πούμε συ-νέχεια και προ-νέχεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2011)

Κι εγώ με τη μετασυνέχεια έχω πρόβλημα, αλλά από άλλη οπτική: Όλα αυτά τα μετα- της πληροφορικής με οδηγούν να καταλαβαίνω τη μετασυνέχεια σαν κάποια ιδιότυπη συνέχεια, π.χ. σε άλλο χωροχρόνο ή τελοσπάντων, με διάφορα ασυνήθιστα περιεχόμενα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Βέβαια, αν θέλαμε να ακολουθήσουμε ακριβώς το αγγλικό, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το πούμε συ-νέχεια και προ-νέχεια.


Και αν δεν μπορέσεις να γυρίσεις δεύτερο, θα είναι από α-νέχεια!

Μα δεν προσφέρεται η λέξη για τέτοια λογοπαίγνια, δεν έχει «μετά» μέσα της.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την _προσυνέχεια_, δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση της αντιφατικότητας και του πρωθύστερου. Αλλά η _μετασυνέχεια_ σε τι διαφέρει από τη _συνέχεια_; Είναι σαν να έχουμε το Rocky II σαν _συνέχεια_ και το Rocky III σαν _μετασυνέχεια_, αλλά έτσι θα μας τελειώσουν οι λέξεις πριν από τα λατινικά νούμερα. (Και στο Urban, βέβαια, έχουν καταχωρήσει ένα _postquel_, αλλά ούτε αυτό φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο λόγο ύπαρξης δίπλα στο _sequel_.)


Μου αρέσει ο όρος _προσυνέχεια_. Θεωρώ επίσης εμπνευσμένη ιδέα τη χρήση της λέξης _συνέχεια _ως βάση για τις παράγωγες λέξεις, καθότι παραπέμπει και στη συνοχή (πρβλ. _ασυνέχεια_) κι όχι μοναχά στην επακολούθηση.

Η _μετασυνέχεια _(και το _postquel_) μπορεί να φαντάζουν όροι χωρίς ξεκάθαρο λόγο ύπαρξης, αλλά τα κινηματογραφικά στούντιο μας προσφέρουν συχνά λόγους για ν' αναρωτιόμαστε πώς ακριβώς να περιγράψουμε το καθετί νέο που σκαρφίζονται. Παραδείγματα εμβόλιμων συνεχειών και μετασυνεχειών που μου έρχονται στον νου είναι:

Το 2003 βγαίνει η ταινία _Stitch! The Movie_. Θεωρητικά έπρεπε να αποτελεί τη συνέχεια της ταινίας _Lilo & Stitch_ (2002) και, πράγματι, περιέγραφε περιστατικά χρονικώς μεταγενέστερα της αρχικής ταινίας. Ωστόσο το 2005 βγαίνει η ταινία _Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch_ η οποία χρονικώς (στα γεγονότα που αναφέρεται) βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στις δύο προηγούμενες.
Το 1994 βγαίνει η ταινία _The Lion King_. Το 1998 βγαίνει η συνέχεια, με τίτλο _The Lion King II: Simba's Pride_. Αλλά το 2004 βγαίνει το _The Lion King 1½_, το οποίο δεν πιάνει καν το νήμα τής αφήγησης από 'κεί που το άφησε η πρώτη ταινία, αλλά περιγράφει χρονικώς παράλληλα γεγονότα με αυτήν.



Alexandra said:


> Βέβαια, αν θέλαμε να ακολουθήσουμε ακριβώς το αγγλικό, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το πούμε συ-νέχεια και προ-νέχεια.


Έχουμε πει ότι συχνά δεν μπορείς (και δεν πρέπει) να κουτσουρεύεις στις λεκτικές διασταυρώσεις ελληνικών λέξεων το θέμα σε βαθμό που να γίνεται αγνώριστο και να παύει έτσι να αποτελεί φορέα νοήματος (βλ. π.χ. τον φτιαχτολογισμό λοφίο "logical digit"). Ακόμη και οι αγγλόφωνοι το έχουν διαπιστώσει αυτό: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/no-more-nomophobia-–-Εδώ-και-τώρα-θάνατος-στη-nomophobia.202/.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά το 2004 βγαίνει το _The Lion King 1½_, το οποίο δεν πιάνει καν το νήμα τής αφήγησης από 'κεί που το άφησε η πρώτη ταινία, αλλά περιγράφει χρονικώς παράλληλα γεγονότα με αυτήν.


Αυτό θα μπορούσε τότε να είναι _μεσοσυνέχεια_...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2011)

Κι άλλη μια τέτοια περίπτωση: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fast_and_the_Furious_(film_series)#Storyline_chronological_order.


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2011)

Μήπως είναι καλύτερο το: *ενδοσυνέχεια *;


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Στα παραπάνω προσθέστε και το squeakquel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_and_the_Chipmunks:_The_Squeakquel

Μείγμα των *Squeak* (a short, sharp, shrill cry; a sharp, high-pitched sound) και sequel. Αρκετά ιδιόμορφη λέξη, που από όσο γνωρίζω απλώς δεν αποδόθηκε: http://www.myfilm.gr/5270.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2014)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Lines aligned* 

We’ve had *sequels*, *prequels*, *interquels *and *midquels*, now we have *parallelquels*. These are subsequent works that take place in a similar period to an earlier one but from a different perspective. Films tagged with the term include _The Bourne Legacy_, whose events take place around the same time as those in the earlier _Bourne Ultimatum_, and _300: Rise of an Empire_, a parallelquel to Zack Snyder’s earlier film, _300_, about the Battle of Thermopylae. 
But the first work to have the word used of it, in 2007, was _The Eyre Affair_ by Jasper Fforde, in which he transforms the concept of fiction into Bookworld, a tangible fantasy alternative universe. The action takes place mainly within Charlotte Brontë’s _Jane Eyre_; in the Bookworld version Jane goes to India with St John Rivers and leaves Rochester in Thornfield Hall. Her kidnap by an evil real-world character who is hiding in the book throws Bookworld into chaos and leads to the work changing to the version we know.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
Σχόλια για το _parallelquel_, από το σαββατιάτικο ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Parallelquel*
Several readers noted earlier works that could have been given this name if it had existed at the time. 

Roland Huebsch suggested Lawrence Durrell’s _Alexandria Quartet_: “The first three books are parallelquels, telling of the same incidents from totally different perspectives, and the last is a sequel to tie all the various versions up.” 

An excellent example, as Jon Blanding pointed out, would be Tom Stoppard’s _Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead_, featuring two minor characters from Shakespeare’s _Hamlet_. 

Francis Abercrombie suggested “Peter Matthiessen’s utterly sublime trilogy of the Watson murder: _Killing Mister Watson_, _Lost Man’s River _and _Bone by Bone_, three accounts of one event, each from a different viewpoint and able to stand on its own.” 

“A very good example from 2006, Cliff Larsen wrote, “although _parallelquel_ wasn’t used to describe it, is the pair of films about the Second World War Battle for Iwo Jima as told from the USA side in _Flags of Our Fathers_ and the Japanese side in _Letters from Iwo Jima,_ both directed by Clint Eastwood.”


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2014)

Θα πρότεινα τον πρωτολογισμό _παραλληλογραφήματα_ ή το έτοιμο *παράλληλα ιστορήματα*. Αλλά έχουμε και το -_μύθιο_ του δόκτορα, οπότε _παραλληλομύθιο_.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα πρότεινα τον πρωτολογισμό _παραλληλογραφήματα_.



Τα οποία γράφονται συνήθως εδώ πάνω:


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2019)

Στο Facebook βρήκα το χιουμοριστικό κόμικ με πρίκουελ του Tom Gauld, από την Guardian.






Κάποιος εύστοχα παρατήρησε ότι λείπει το... _1983_.

Εκεί διάβασα και προτάσεις για ελληνικά πρίκουελ:


Ο Χριστός σταυρώνεται
Τα δύο πρώτα στεφάνια
Η Διακόνισσα Ιωάννα
Ο πρώτος πειρασμός
Ο Μικρός Ανατολικός
Τα έψιλον του έρωτα


Άλλες έξυπνες προτάσεις;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2019)

Δεσποινίς Μποβαρί
Faustus, PhD candidate
Ο μαθητευόμενος Μάγος (όχι Γκέτε - Τζων Φόουλς :) )
Το κουτάβι των Μπάσκερβιλ


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Το κουτάβι των Μπάσκερβιλ



Αυτό μ' αρέσει τόσο που θα 'θελα να το γράψει κάποιος! :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2019)

Ο ταγματάρχης Λιάπκιν
Το σοφό βρέφος
I, the robot-maker
Ο Καραμαζόφ παντρεύεται


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2019)

Ο έρωτας πριν τα χρόνια της χολέρας
Ο Γκιούλιβερ πακετάρει βαλίτσες
Πριν την εξαφάνιση της Αλμπερτίν
Η προδικαστική διαδικασία
Χίλιες και μία μέρες
Ζωντανές ψυχές
Διάδοχος Ληρ
Το κορακάκι


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2019)

Με το λυκαυγές εμφανίζονται
Η φιλενάδα του Αχιλλέα
Το ολοζώντανο λικέρ
Ένα παιδί μαθαίνει να μετράει

(Σόρι, τα είδα λίγο πιο σουρεαλιστικά...)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Η προδικαστική διαδικασία


Θέμου, μόνο μ' αυτό γέλασα, δεν είμαι καλά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2019)

Εγώ έκανα προτάσεις στο ΦΒ, αλλά δέχτηκα κριτική πως ήταν μάλλον προ-άντε-πρίκουελ:

«Α λατινικό»
«Προφητείες του Δεκανέα Κοντογιάννη»
«Κορασίδα Γουγού»
«το Ξεκίνημα της Μεγαλούπολής μας»
«ο Μονόλογος του Αριστοκράτη».

*Το κουτάβι των Μπάσκερβιλ* εξαιρετικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2019)

Πάντως με το ένα επίπεδο μού φαίνεται πολύ απλό:

Οι Καθωσπρέπει
Το Εννέα
Η φανέλα με το νούμερο Οκτώ
Ανακρίνω
Οι Θέοι
Ημίθεοι και δαίμονες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2019)

Έχει πλάκα, με τα ευκολάκια:

Ηλιάδα
Έργα και ξημερώματα
Η προμόρφωση
Ρωμαίος και Ιουνιέτα
Η ανύπαρκτη Αγγλία
Γέννηση στη Βενετία


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2019)

Δηλαδή όπως λέμε
Ο πολιτευτής του Κάστερμπριτζ
Ο υποκόμης Μοντεχρίστος
19000 λεύγες υπό την θάλασσα
Όνειρο εαρινής νυκτός
Τα δομικά υλικά του μπαρμπα-Θωμά
Ιστορία μίας πόλεως
Ο φοιτητής Ζιβάγκο
Μικρές δεσποινίδες
Η τέταρτη συμφωνία (αυτό είναι για δυνατούς λύτες)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 23, 2019)

Σκέψεις της πλώρης
Τα βρέφη του υπάρχου Γκραντ
Τα μπιχλιμπίδια του Σολομώντα
Έγκλημα και αυστηρή επίπληξη
Οι φωτιζόμενοι
Ποια γέννησε τον Ρότζερ Ακρόυντ
Πόλεμος και ανακωχή
Ο σύντροφος του δαχτυλιδιού – Τα δύο χωράφια – Η αναχώρηση του βασιλιά
Κόκκινο αβγό – Το φίμωμα των αμνών – Χαμίλκαρ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2019)

Χαμίλκαρ!!! ΛΟΛ


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2019)

Ένα τελευταίο:
Το μόνον της ζωής του εισιτήριον


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2019)

*inbetweenquel* (!)

...as the upcoming Star Trek: Discovery is also apparently going to insert itself into Star Trek's history in striking ways, as that show is not only an inbetweenquel, taking place between Enterprise and the original series... (source)


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2019)

Ουδέποτε στο Χόλιγουντ
Μια συννεφιασμένη μέρα στη Νέα Υόρκη (φρέσκα και σπαρταριστά)
Ο υφηγητής και ο μισότρελος


----------



## nikolaou (Mar 5, 2020)

*προσυνέχεια*



Rogerios said:


> Ως κλασσικός γκρινιάρης, θα πω ότι το προοίμιο δεν μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να αποδώσει σημασιολογικά το prequel. Ας δούμε τί δίνει για το "προοίμιο", λ.χ. το ΛΝΕΓ: "1. η εισαγωγή σε κείμενο ή λόγο... 2. ΜΟΥΣ η εισαγωγική σύνθεση μουσικού έργου... 3. (μτφ.) το προμήνυμα, το προάγγελμα...". Πιστεύεται ότι κάτι από αυτά μπορεί να αποδώσει τη σημασία του "prequel", το οποίο εν προκειμένω δηλώνει ταινία με υπόθεση γεγονότα προγενέστερα από αυτά της αρχικής της σειράς ταινίας; Μου φαίνεται πως μάλλον όχι (άλλωστε το προοίμιο, τουλάχιστον κατά τις σημασίες 1 και 2 είναι κάτι ενσωματωμένο στο κείμενο/ έργο που αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς· σε ένα νομοθέτημα λ.χ., προηγείται του κυρίως κειμένου παραθέτοντας αιτιολογικές σκέψεις ή αποτελώντας την αιτιολογική έκθεση του νομοθετήματος). Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόμαστε ένα νεολογισμό (δυστυχώς, όμως, η φτωχή φαντασία μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να προτείνω κάποιον).



Συμφωνώ, και προτείνω "προσυνέχεια"

Το sequel του prequel αναφέρεται μεν σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο, έχει δημιουργηθεί δε πριν το prequel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prequel


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2020)

Earion said:


> *προσυνέχεια - μετασυνέχεια*
> 
> Την *προσυνέχεια *επινόησε πριν μια δεκαετία ακριβώς κάποιος μεταφραστής της Καθημερινής (10.11.2002)



Καλημέρα. Έχει ήδη πάρει μερικές ψήφους η *προσυνέχεια* σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα. 

Να προσθέσω ότι κυκλοφορεί σαν απόδοση και το *προεπεισόδιο*. Από το γαλλικό _antépisode_.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Préquelle


----------



## nikolaou (Mar 11, 2020)

Μού αρέσει!


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2022)

Αυτό το νήμα πρέπει να μην το είχα δει τότε που έπαιζε, αν και με το Έμμενταλ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
Σημερα στο ιστολόγιο αναφέρθηκε το πρίκουελ και αναρωτήθηκε κάποιος για αμιγώς ελληνικό όρο, οπότε αυθόρμητα είπα "προσυνέχεια", που βλέπω πως το έχει προτείνει ο Εαρίων και άλλοι. Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα, ή απλώς είχα διαβάσει το άρθρο και δεν το θυμάμαι.


----------

